# Lloyds Pharmacy Allergy Reliever Device for Hayfever



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I am 29 weeks and 3 days pregnant and I am suffering from my normal yearly bout of hayfever but need advice as to whether my allergy reliever device which has red light beams that you insert into each nostril is safe in pregnancy and that it will not harm my unborn baby. It is drug free and I used it last year when I was going through my ivf cycles but just need to be 110% sure. I have asked my GP and midwife and they are not sure and I am still waiting for a reply from the pharmacy. Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a hospital pharmacist who works in intensive care, so I have absolutely no idea what this thing does exactly. I have heard of it, but to be honest, you probably know more about it than me  
The best people to ask is the manufacturer or pharmacist in store who sells it.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry can't help either  I don't know the product at all (I'm hospital based too and specialise in mental health)

I suspect it's unlikely that the company would have tested the product in pregnancy. They are probably the best source to ask for info though, as Hazel has suggested.

Hope you find something to help 
Maz x


----------

